# 29 Jan 14:  CPO2 Gilles Duquette, R.I.P.



## klacquement (29 Jan 2014)

Canadian Forces member's body was found Tuesday morning in a home on the base

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/military-death-investigated-at-b-c-s-cfb-esquimalt-1.2515569



> A member of the Canadian Forces has been found dead in a house at the Esquimalt base on Vancouver Island.
> 
> Capt. Jenn Jackson, speaking for CFB Esquimalt, said the death was discovered Tuesday morning, but few details are being released.
> 
> ...


----------



## klacquement (29 Jan 2014)

The member has been identified as CPO2 Gilles Duquette.

http://globalnews.ca/news/1114907/member-of-canadian-forces-found-dead-at-cfb-esquimalt/

 RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2014)

RIP Chief


----------



## VIChris (10 Feb 2014)

Stand easy, Chief.


----------

